# What part of shins make contact?



## spook mma (Apr 29, 2003)

what part of your shins make contact on the thai roundhouse?  is it the front part of your shin or is it more of the inside, flat part?  my instructor has not told me one way or the other, and i keep forgetting to ask.  if any of you guys can help out id really appreciate it.


----------



## soccer50 (Apr 29, 2003)

i belive its the front of the shin. to hit with the flat side will look very ackward and hard to execute


----------



## Azagthoth (May 1, 2003)

Definately the front of the shin, dunno if I'd use "round" to describe it though, doesn't feel all that round when it hit you   Seriously though..the front part of the shin, and more upper shin (where the bone is much thicker) as opposed to the lower shin.


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 1, 2007)

sharp to hit, blunt to block.


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 2, 2007)

Use the front edge of the shin when you kick.  Be careful not to strike with the tibialis muscle.  This happens when you turn the leg over too much.


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 3, 2007)

step with left foot. 45 degree cut into back of thigh. it will hit the flat/sharp side of your shin not muscle. knee bent to assure youre hitting with inside of shin. with lead leg bend down and turn hips to make your shin rotate downwards into the shin. go through the kick. retrieve leg by turning hip back quickly. right hand crosses over to THEIR right shoulder and left hand covers your jaw.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Apr 3, 2007)

I was taught to kick with the part that is slightly inward on the shin. Where it is all bone. If you hit with the very front, you still make contact with the muscle, and it makes for a softer kick. But thats just how I was taught. Basically, the toes should point slightly upward on the kick.


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL. i learned it was the flat part of the shin too. but when you are going through the thigh rotating you use the sharp part. Contact with flat and go through with sharp part  (inevitable due to rotating)


----------



## early (Apr 5, 2007)

My instructor has taught us to kick and block with the front of the shin ,
yes the blocks hurt but according to my instructor " they will toughen up " .

He describes the shin bone like a knife blade , it's strongest at it's thickest
part ( front to back ) , strike it's side and it will snap .

Don't know if it's right or wrong , but it's what we are taught .


----------

